# Timeshare foreclosure - St. Thomas



## samedw (Feb 3, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I'm curious about how timeshare works outside of the continental U.S. Is the foreclosure process/law in U.S. territories (like the Virgin Islands) the same as in the continental U.S.? If my timeshare in St. Thomas is foreclosed, for example, will the deed still be in my name? I've scoured the internet for information about this but have not been able to find any concrete info. Thanks.


----------



## Tia (Feb 18, 2016)

Maybe inquire with someone on your timeshares board re if you have their contact info?


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 18, 2016)

Magen's Bay Resort???


----------



## hammerhammer (Feb 19, 2016)

samedw said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm curious about how timeshare works outside of the continental U.S. Is the foreclosure process/law in U.S. territories (like the Virgin Islands) the same as in the continental U.S.? If my timeshare in St. Thomas is foreclosed, for example, will the deed still be in my name? I've scoured the internet for information about this but have not been able to find any concrete info. Thanks.



This seems like the one unanswerable questions I have seen on TUG 

 I would love to know as well.

Thxs


----------

